# Medical Marijuana



## Bego (Oct 8, 2011)

I have suffered with IBS-D since I was 12 years old. I avoid all dairy products and have since I was a small child. I remember how I used to stress out about having D on the bus to school, so much that it would happen, every single day, halfway through the ride, and I'd have to sit there in pain and wait until school so I could run to the bathroom. This was all stressful to me as it seemed to come out of nowhere, no matter what I ate. At 15, I was introduced to marijuana like most teenagers. I don't know how you guys feel about this, but I thought I wouldn't care and post my story anyways. I obviously enjoyed it, and I continued to smoke it. What I realized was my diarrhea had almost completely stopped unless I ate ice cream or something, which was amazing to me. I lived many years without pain from IBS-D because I smoked very often. I am under the impression that smoking completely relaxes my bowels and allows them to work normally and made me forget about even having IBS which was a blessing.I recently had to quit smoking temporarily so I could pass a test for a job. As a job is more important than smoking to me, and marijuana isn't addicting, this was easy. What I noticed is after about 5 days of not smoking, all my symptoms of IBS-D started rearing their head. Now, I am not a stressed person. I find myself very laid back, and I try not to think about my problems. In fact, I hardly even have any problems to worry about. So here I am, 3 weeks of no smoking and I find myself having diarrhea almost every single day, and all of my bowel movements are not the way they should be.I decided I'd tighten up my diet. 5 days ago I began eating nothing but things I know couldn't hurt my IBS. I have been eating plenty of fruits and vegetables everyday, been eating whole wheat EVERYTHING and having oatmeal for breakfast almost every morning. I have been drinking water non-stop, nothing else except a few fruit juices here and there. I also take probiotics daily as experimental help. I avoid Imodium for as long as possible every time I feel stomach pains until I am glued to the toilet, then I take it. It usually helps immediately but I hate being dependent on this drug. The point of this, is to say even though my diet is perfect in my eyes, I am still getting diarrhea from simple things. My bowel movements for the last 3 days have been almost normal, but not all the way, but I felt no pain. Today I decided to have a beer, after eating a filling healthy supper. I instantly felt stomach pains and lone behold, I have diarrhea. This is really $$$$$$ing frustrating to me seeing how I love to party with my friends. When I smoked marijuana daily I had absolutely no problem drinking all night, and the next day 1 Imodium would cure me of any ailments I may have had from drinking.Right now I wish for nothing more but to be able to smoke again to relieve this, but I can't. Has anyone else experienced this, or tried marijuana and experienced relief from IBS-D symptoms? I honestly thought I was cured from my sensitive stomach for all these years, but as soon as I stopped smoking, I learned very quickly that this was not the case at all. The marijuana has actually been helping me without me even realizing it. What am I to do to help my IBS-D?Just thought I'd put this out here for you all, and I hope regardless of your outlook on marijuana, that you understand I'm not a stupid 'stoner' and I am serious about what I am saying here.


----------



## Ignea (Oct 10, 2011)

I know that IBS is diferent for everyone, etc. But maybe this more of a psychological thing? ´cause I smoke marijuana ocasionaly and it does nothing for my diarrhea. So I don´t know.


----------



## WeedCuresIBS-D (Aug 22, 2011)

I posted my experience on here last month and I also suggested marijuana. I started smoking at age 12 and never really realized it waS curing my ibs-d but then again I didn't know what ibs was at the time. I just wondered why i always had to ###### after everything even healthy foods. Everytime I smoke i can eat anything i want and bowels vome out perfectly fine. Greatest medicine hands down!! I've been in your situAtion and sometimes if i dont have it i wont eat until i kNow im in a safe spot lol. Have you tried calcium? It helps but it doesnt work every single time for me. The constipated feeling isnt great either..


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

If i were you i'd look to find something that isnt smoked at least.This will cause its own problems in the future.


----------



## Gavin wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

hi i am living with ulcerative coitits and it's really not a fun to live this diseases ... My doctor told me to smoke atleast one cigurat in a day ... Because it would help to control then inflammation in the colon .. Well i dont have any experiment with marijuana .blog commenting servicearticles submissionarticles submission


----------



## msmforever (Sep 25, 2011)

Bego said:


> I have suffered with IBS-D since I was 12 years old. I avoid all dairy products and have since I was a small child. I remember how I used to stress out about having D on the bus to school, so much that it would happen, every single day, halfway through the ride, and I'd have to sit there in pain and wait until school so I could run to the bathroom. This was all stressful to me as it seemed to come out of nowhere, no matter what I ate. At 15, I was introduced to marijuana like most teenagers. I don't know how you guys feel about this, but I thought I wouldn't care and post my story anyways. I obviously enjoyed it, and I continued to smoke it. What I realized was my diarrhea had almost completely stopped unless I ate ice cream or something, which was amazing to me. I lived many years without pain from IBS-D because I smoked very often. I am under the impression that smoking completely relaxes my bowels and allows them to work normally and made me forget about even having IBS which was a blessing.I recently had to quit smoking temporarily so I could pass a test for a job. As a job is more important than smoking to me, and marijuana isn't addicting, this was easy. What I noticed is after about 5 days of not smoking, all my symptoms of IBS-D started rearing their head. Now, I am not a stressed person. I find myself very laid back, and I try not to think about my problems. In fact, I hardly even have any problems to worry about. So here I am, 3 weeks of no smoking and I find myself having diarrhea almost every single day, and all of my bowel movements are not the way they should be.I decided I'd tighten up my diet. 5 days ago I began eating nothing but things I know couldn't hurt my IBS. I have been eating plenty of fruits and vegetables everyday, been eating whole wheat EVERYTHING and having oatmeal for breakfast almost every morning. I have been drinking water non-stop, nothing else except a few fruit juices here and there. I also take probiotics daily as experimental help. I avoid Imodium for as long as possible every time I feel stomach pains until I am glued to the toilet, then I take it. It usually helps immediately but I hate being dependent on this drug. The point of this, is to say even though my diet is perfect in my eyes, I am still getting diarrhea from simple things. My bowel movements for the last 3 days have been almost normal, but not all the way, but I felt no pain. Today I decided to have a beer, after eating a filling healthy supper. I instantly felt stomach pains and lone behold, I have diarrhea. This is really $$$$$$ing frustrating to me seeing how I love to party with my friends. When I smoked marijuana daily I had absolutely no problem drinking all night, and the next day 1 Imodium would cure me of any ailments I may have had from drinking.Right now I wish for nothing more but to be able to smoke again to relieve this, but I can't. Has anyone else experienced this, or tried marijuana and experienced relief from IBS-D symptoms? I honestly thought I was cured from my sensitive stomach for all these years, but as soon as I stopped smoking, I learned very quickly that this was not the case at all. The marijuana has actually been helping me without me even realizing it. What am I to do to help my IBS-D?Just thought I'd put this out here for you all, and I hope regardless of your outlook on marijuana, that you understand I'm not a stupid 'stoner' and I am serious about what I am saying here.


----------



## msmforever (Sep 25, 2011)

I would definitely check into gluten intolerance. You state that you are eating whole wheat everything....that might be the tip of, and the iceberg itself. The wheat could easily be causing the diarrhea, etc.


Bego said:


> I have suffered with IBS-D since I was 12 years old. I avoid all dairy products and have since I was a small child. I remember how I used to stress out about having D on the bus to school, so much that it would happen, every single day, halfway through the ride, and I'd have to sit there in pain and wait until school so I could run to the bathroom. This was all stressful to me as it seemed to come out of nowhere, no matter what I ate. At 15, I was introduced to marijuana like most teenagers. I don't know how you guys feel about this, but I thought I wouldn't care and post my story anyways. I obviously enjoyed it, and I continued to smoke it. What I realized was my diarrhea had almost completely stopped unless I ate ice cream or something, which was amazing to me. I lived many years without pain from IBS-D because I smoked very often. I am under the impression that smoking completely relaxes my bowels and allows them to work normally and made me forget about even having IBS which was a blessing.I recently had to quit smoking temporarily so I could pass a test for a job. As a job is more important than smoking to me, and marijuana isn't addicting, this was easy. What I noticed is after about 5 days of not smoking, all my symptoms of IBS-D started rearing their head. Now, I am not a stressed person. I find myself very laid back, and I try not to think about my problems. In fact, I hardly even have any problems to worry about. So here I am, 3 weeks of no smoking and I find myself having diarrhea almost every single day, and all of my bowel movements are not the way they should be.I decided I'd tighten up my diet. 5 days ago I began eating nothing but things I know couldn't hurt my IBS. I have been eating plenty of fruits and vegetables everyday, been eating whole wheat EVERYTHING and having oatmeal for breakfast almost every morning. I have been drinking water non-stop, nothing else except a few fruit juices here and there. I also take probiotics daily as experimental help. I avoid Imodium for as long as possible every time I feel stomach pains until I am glued to the toilet, then I take it. It usually helps immediately but I hate being dependent on this drug. The point of this, is to say even though my diet is perfect in my eyes, I am still getting diarrhea from simple things. My bowel movements for the last 3 days have been almost normal, but not all the way, but I felt no pain. Today I decided to have a beer, after eating a filling healthy supper. I instantly felt stomach pains and lone behold, I have diarrhea. This is really $$$$$$ing frustrating to me seeing how I love to party with my friends. When I smoked marijuana daily I had absolutely no problem drinking all night, and the next day 1 Imodium would cure me of any ailments I may have had from drinking.Right now I wish for nothing more but to be able to smoke again to relieve this, but I can't. Has anyone else experienced this, or tried marijuana and experienced relief from IBS-D symptoms? I honestly thought I was cured from my sensitive stomach for all these years, but as soon as I stopped smoking, I learned very quickly that this was not the case at all. The marijuana has actually been helping me without me even realizing it. What am I to do to help my IBS-D?Just thought I'd put this out here for you all, and I hope regardless of your outlook on marijuana, that you understand I'm not a stupid 'stoner' and I am serious about what I am saying here.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The last time I smoked it, over about a week, it made my D return from about a 7 year dormancy. You just never know unless you try these things. Good luck with getting a prescription.Mark


----------



## runningfromtheruns (Jun 23, 2003)

I smoke it on occasion, not necessarily for that purpose, but have noticed that it never bothers my GERD or my IBS compared to having a drink at a party or other social event. I think it does have something to do with relaxing the body. In terms of your diet, try keeping a food diary, I find that if I go above 16g of fibre in a day then my IBS will go crazy - I try to stick to white bread in the morning (my IBS is worst in the morning) or when it is really acting up. Food diaries are annoying to keep but can actually be helpful, most especially if you are recording your symptoms along with your food.


----------



## nwtampaguy42 (Nov 1, 2011)

i have smoked weed on and off for 20 years and it does not give me the Big D and does not stop the D either. If you just quit after a long time of smoking your are going thru alot of withddrawl sympthom's which include poor sleep, Nightmares, Sweating and stomach issues. Yes weed is addictive


----------

